# Solved: Add shortcuts to start menu



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone found a way to add shortcuts to the start menu? 

You can't add shortcuts directly to the folder.
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs


----------



## Pijush (Sep 11, 2014)

Copy the .exe file of the program and paste it in C:\Documents and Settings\(User Name)\Start Menu or \Start Menu\Programs.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You might also consider pinning your frequently-used programs' shortcuts to the taskbar. :up:

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Pijush said:


> Copy the .exe file of the program and paste it in C:\Documents and Settings\(User Name)\Start Menu or \Start Menu\Programs.


I'm guessing you've never used Windows 10. This folder doesn't exist.

I want to add programs that don't automatically add entries to the Start Menu like portable programs.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I reinstalled using the Enterprise Insider Preview, and I can now add shortcuts to this folder:

C:\Users\<users>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs

Looks like Microsoft is still doing development work.


----------



## Pijush (Sep 11, 2014)

Please mark this topic as Solved.

Thank You.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Pijush said:


> Please mark this topic as Solved.
> 
> Thank You.


I hope we get some more people on here who use Windows 10. I was looking for help. Appears not many folks here are using Windows 10.


----------

